# No tip option in rider app.



## Surgemeister (May 30, 2018)

Tonight I had a rider ask why he can't tip in the app anymore.
I told him I had the same problem 6 months ago . I could not tip my driver either. I told him uber told me to Uninstall my app and reinstall it .
DID NOT WORK !!!
So we have been deprived of our tips for at least 6 months now . And I noticed out tips dropped way down for a year now. Rider upon rider say I'll tip you in the app and I recieved no tips the whole night for days. We drivers rely on the tip money !!!!


----------

